# Bmw M3 2008 - Full Detail



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

Bmw M3 E92 from 2008 with less than 20000 kms showed up sent from the head mechanic after a dealership "hacked" full treatment , to correct the damage.


































With a lot of washing and drying marks , of course the nice holograms from the exterior treatment. 


































Bonnet and bumper had to be painted because had severe stone chips.


















After the bodyshop did his thing (almost ) i collected the car and myself removed the dirts from the paint , and i had to sort some things like the "D" 










Some parts dismantled










Some nasty dirts in some difficult spots


























After the car cool down we washed and clayed










Roof top was the panel first detailed.



































A huge bomb drop almost fully removed , it had burned some of the clearcoat.


















5050.










Some severe deep scratches on the trunk.



































One passage and the results showed up , not perfect of course but a huge difference.










5050 of the trunk.










Wetsanding










One before and 3 afters


































Lower part of the trunk.


























Bonnet


















Wings




















































































5050 of wing and door










Rear bumper










































Sideway






























































































































































Doors




















































































































The "treatment" of the dealership was present in the interior also , it was CSI Heaven because if we touch anything it leave instantly a fingerprint 

Some 5050 of the silicone removal.


































During










Finished










Time to treat the engine.




























































Wheels arches and rimms


































Exaust mufflers.


















Lettering replaced because some moron with a screwdriver tryied to rip it off










Very easy to apply the lettering and a huge :thumb: for bmw.

After countless hours the M3 is finished 



































































At the Sun





































































































































Verdadeiramente delicioso obrservar o M3 ao sol.




























































































Waiting to be collect by the owner


































Regards

Rui


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Amazing GLOSS achieved on this stunning M3 Rui!:argie: As ever very high standard of work performed on this beemer!

Faysal


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That is a fantastic job,some great final shots.

John THt.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing job, as always! These are one of my favourite cars, love to see one in such amazing condition!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Fanatstic work there buddy :thumb:


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Looks amazing!


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Lovely work


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

Work done is here is awesome !


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

That's the difference between people like you, and have a go Dave's like me. Tip of the cap Sir.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks guys and the next one to be presented is a 1991 Lotus Elan.


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

great work there mate, its got some shine on it now


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Amazing work, direct sun shots are outstanding :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very slick finish, Nice job!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

What polishing combo did you use mate?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks guys and i use Menzerna FG500 , PF2500 and #205/85RD


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice work the glassy look is fantastic, what did you use on it?


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Awesome:argie:


----------



## bayerische_M52 (Feb 8, 2012)

Amazing job..


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thank you guys :thumb:


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

Very nice finish Rui, top stuff. :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

jimbo1 said:


> Very nice finish Rui, top stuff. :thumb:


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

The usual exquisite results Rui, great stuff :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

slrestoration said:


> The usual exquisite results Rui, great stuff :thumb:


Glad you liked my friend :thumb:

Regards

Rui


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Real good job in there Racer


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

sprocketser said:


> Real good job in there Racer


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## coupe144 (May 21, 2011)

great result!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Those sun shots speak volumes rui. I don't know how much time you have on your vehicles but your work is incredibly thorough and your afters speak volumes. Top draw :thumb:

Matt


----------



## yamaha (Feb 17, 2006)

Superb job as always :thumb:

3 fotos vesse a matricula :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

That is awesome Rui, superb work


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Very impressive work

Did you mix the 205 with the Menz for the final polish


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Wow, incredible reflections there, M3 looks perfect now, good Job mate!

Chris.


----------



## igor lavacar (Apr 12, 2010)

Fantastic work


----------



## Hoochienoballs (Aug 14, 2012)

That now looks stunning


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Stunning stuff Rui!


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

Amazing Job as always!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing work:thumb:


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

amazing shine! well done!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

fantastic work bud :thumb:


----------



## Old-scool- m3 (Nov 29, 2010)

That looks stunning, especially the reflections in the outdoor shots.

Once again, awesome work.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thank you all Guys :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*You did an amazing job on this M3 Rui:thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *You did an amazing job on this M3 Rui:thumb:
> 
> Mario*


Thanks Mario :thumb:


----------



## Xivo (Jun 2, 2012)

Fantastic work


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Xivo said:


> Fantastic work


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Stunning absolutely stunning ! 

Baz


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Auto Detox said:


> Stunning absolutely stunning !
> 
> Baz


Thanks Baz and i am sure you will like the next post 










Regards

Rui


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Racer said:


> Thanks Baz and i am sure you will like the next post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes I will Rui ! But what happened to the ride height ? these were quite low from the factory if I remember right


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Auto Detox said:


> Oh yes I will Rui ! But what happened to the ride height ? these were quite low from the factory if I remember right


I think it´s stock and the new owner is going to buy some new rear lights because the previous owner painted them with black...

Take a look at detail i did last year from a 1993 Elan , same height.










Regards

Rui


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great Work Rui


----------



## Scotty SD (Sep 4, 2012)

Amazing work !


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

prokopas said:


> Great Work Rui





Scotty SD said:


> Amazing work !


Thank you Guys :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Racer said:


> I think it´s stock and the new owner is going to buy some new rear lights because the previous owner painted them with black...
> 
> Take a look at detail i did last year from a 1993 Elan , same height.
> 
> ...


Ah ha so it is ! Silly me 

It will look a lot better with new rear lights, will keep an eye out for the write up

Baz


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Finish is very impressive, great work on bimmer :thumb:.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Auto Detox said:


> Ah ha so it is ! Silly me
> 
> It will look a lot better with new rear lights, will keep an eye out for the write up
> 
> Baz


It is a nightmare to get tail lights for this car , they are very expensive.



deni2 said:


> Finish is very impressive, great work on bimmer :thumb:.


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## triggerh4ppy (Jul 15, 2011)

nice colour


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

triggerh4ppy said:


> nice colour





TopSport+ said:


> Awesome work!!


Thanks guys :thumb:


----------

